# Over Calling?



## rvrbnk1 (Sep 21, 2011)

With getting calling Yotes and varmits can you over call or is it more callign the better?

As a waterfowl hunter I know all about over calling but I wasn't sure when it comes to predator calling if the "Less is more" thought process is the trick.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mmmm..inquiring minds need to know including moi`


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Less is more most of the time in my experience. The longest I call is about a minute and normally not that long. Usually about twenty to thirty secs and then wait for a bit. Sometimes I wait several minutes sometimes only one...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've done both. Calling more and louder I think is overkill though. Especially if yote's are in the area that you don't see. It seems to almost gives them too much time to think and look around without your knowing they're there. Nothing like a hard charging yote coming into view to get your heart racing !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

As situations can change at stands whether hunting predators or big game as we all know ( time of year,feed, hunting pressure, mating season, weather, etc. ), sometimes I've set up my call and never use it because of the above reasons, if you hunt in the same general area and notice the game has moved farther away from you is a good indicator of over calling -- you've educated them from calling too much and disturbing their routines from hunting in the same area. eg. hunt a well used game trail 4 days a week ever notice the game coming through or out in the fields farther away from you -- YES we've all done that.


----------



## yotehd (Apr 10, 2011)

For me it depends on each set,some sets i will call off and on and make the coyote look for me,the pause gives me time to scan and make sure i see one approaching, other times i will call constant i beleive this keeps the predator focused on using his hearing and if i keep him using his ears he doesnt pause to use his eyes and nose as much. Over calling a spot i think depends on if you kill what you call there. example i have called the same spot 3 consecutive days first day i calle in a double killed 1, second day at a differnt time i called in another and killed it, on the 3rd day i called in a fox and killed it so i think each spot is differnt.just my 2cents hope it helps


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I think some of us over call an area is because its the only place we have to hunt. Acquire as much property as you can and maybe start some kind of rotation and just use good common sense about about getting to and from your stand. Noise and movement stuff.

As a water fowler you have an idea as how to call. You wouldn't make crazy unnatural sounds on your callers. I like to picture an animal in my mind trying to kill and eat the sound I'm making. Say a rabbit. How long would that take place in nature kind of thing. I use it kind of like a timing thing.

I am no great caller by any means, but I think this helps.

Good luck


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Great advice guys, Randy I hope this helps you.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey Matt, are you calling most of these fox your getting or are you just seeing them from the high seat.

If calling, what sounds are you using.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Some have been called in other's just came walking passed. Rabbit distress.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I believe that the coyotes are becoming more wise to constant calling, and I believe that it is especially true with the non-stop screaming of an electronic caller. I know that some guys have gone to simply blowing a few blasts on a hand call, and shut up for fifteen minutes or more. This MIGHT just be the answer in heavily called area's.


----------

